
The Freshest Coffee is the Best and the Science behind it - deepakb358
https://medium.com/@SevaCoffee/the-quest-for-the-ultimate-cup-of-coffee-part-ii-44ef9f1e203a
======
crispyambulance
This is very exciting.

I agree that fresher is better. But starting from green beans and ROASTING,
grinding, brewing them per cup while-you-wait??

Roasting is usually done in large batches over a period of hours and is very
bean-dependent. If you're drastically shortening this process, that means a
much higher temperature, right? How does the process avoid breaking down the
bean (and all its aromatics) at high temp?

The only thing I can think of something like a pressure cooker which allows
fast cooking of legumes using steam heat without breaking down the structure
of the legume itself.

Anyone have details on how this works?

